# Le1337need's Grow Journal



## le1337need (Jan 21, 2007)

I ordered 10 misty and 10 top 44 from nirvana on 01/10/07, and received them on 01/20/07. because of my limited grow area, i'm only starting out with 4 misty. started germination at approx 11:30 am. i put the 4 seeds in a glass of water (ph 6.6) with superthrive. kept seeds in the cup for about 7 hours. put seeds in a wet paper towel (using same water from cup) on a plastic plate in a sealed bag. will check them tomorrow after work and hopefully transfer them to the pete moss thingys. starting my grow journal with this grow because i know what strain i'm using and it's from a reputable place. All comments are welcome. will post pics once first taproot comes out.


----------



## le1337need (Jan 21, 2007)

I cheated earlier today and took a quick peak at my seedlings. Can already see the tip of the taproot come out of a couple of the seeds already. got an email from htgsupply.com with a tracking number for my hps light. looks like it will get here tomorrow. too bad i'll be at work. maybe, just maybe, it'll get delivered while i'm on my lunch break. can already tell the difference of quality from nirvana and bagweed seeds. saw earlier also that nirvana now has some fem seeds... thinking about ordering some snow white. though i may wait until i have gone through my first batch of misty and top44, but it would be nice knowing that all seeds were fem.... ugh decisions, decisions, decisions..

[post script]
i think i over watered my bagweed seeds. majority of the leaves are droopy. note to self: "wait about 36hrs between watering."

[post post script]
per XE.com - The Universal Currency Converter &#174;, 70.00 eur is about 90.79 usd. yikes


----------



## dursky (Jan 21, 2007)

I planted some seeds of crap a week ago...nothing. Planted some seeds i got from Amsterdam yesterday morning 12 out of 20 have all cracked and roots showing. seeds are huge!!


----------



## le1337need (Jan 22, 2007)

Got my hps light today from htgsupply.com, which rules. Can see current grow setup here



Also, my 4 seeds of Misty have germinated, as you can see here



Put the seeds in the pete moss (i know i'm not calling it the right name) thingys. A little worried that I may have put a seed upside down and that I may have put them too deep in.  oh well, I think they will survive. I plan to see the first seedlings pop out wed or even thursday. Will hopefully replant on saturday, spend a few days, maybe a week under cfls, and move to current hps setup. that may be thinking a little too far ahead tho.


----------



## Empyrean421 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't you want to be using a Hetal Halide light for vegging?

I might be wrong I'm still learning...


----------



## le1337need (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes mh is better than hps for vegging, but i'm too lazy to figure out if my lamp will support both hps and mh, and then to figure out sockets for the different bulbs, trying to k.i.s.s. as much as possible


----------



## le1337need (Jan 24, 2007)

Today was the seed's first day under light. None have popped up yet. Hoping to see them Thursday for Friday. Stupid me, lost my camera. I remember doing something with it earlier today, but then I smoked a few bowls, took a shower and it's gone mia. It's funny, when ever I lose something, I always look over the same places a billion times. It's very frustrating.


----------



## le1337need (Jan 25, 2007)

I found my camera last night under the couch. 

Opened the lil grow box after work to night, and this is what I saw..




Here's a closer look




My numbering scheme is going to work something like this:
The letter designates how the plant looked at the begining compared to it's peers (closer to A the better, closer to Z the not so better)

The number means generation. (1 is the first generation, 2 is the second (clone) etc, etc, etc)


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 26, 2007)

Goodie, the kindergarten teacher is in the house with a journal and colored pictures. Sounds right except its PEET MOSS thingies.


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi man, I am a month into my Misty seeds from Nirvana. I ordered 10, and sprouted 5. All 5 have sprouted, and are growing. Just get ready, they are STINKY!!!! Yum Yum, I have not started flowering yet, but I can only imagine how the smell will be. You will need to think about odor control early!!!Good luck.


----------



## le1337need (Jan 26, 2007)

Everyone came to class on time.... of course I have a pic



I transplanted A1 and B1 to bigger pots in a bigger grow box with better lights. I may have fucked up the transfer of A1. I thought that the "fence" (I don't know what the name is, sorry) that was holding the PEET MOSS in place might hinder root growth... so, I took it off. Stupid me didn't look before I did it and I tore a little part of the root off with the "fence"  I felt pretty confident in the transfer of B1 though. Tomorrow I'm going to get more soil to transfer the other two plants. 

Here is a pic of A1 just before I transplanted it



For odor control I planned on using an Ion fan and also masking the smell. My closet is in the dead middle of my craptacular apt.... I smoke all the time in my room and no one has said a single word to me. The landlord lady and I get a long pretty good, I think I would know if someone said something.


----------



## trusten (Jan 27, 2007)

for vegging u can use 2 .2foot flourescent light bulbs they work great and are inexpensive


----------



## le1337need (Jan 27, 2007)

All pants have been transplanted and are looking great. I plan on moving plants to current hps setup next Saturday or Sunday. They should be ready for the big light by then.

A1 Misty 


B1 Misty


C1 Misty


D1 Misty


----------



## Empyrean421 (Jan 28, 2007)

At least you know they will really take off when you switch to flowering...


----------



## le1337need (Jan 28, 2007)

Plant C1 got burnt yesterday, cfl got too close.  Because of that, I changed the way the light are 'hung' around my plants


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 28, 2007)

wow..I stand corrected..cFL's CAN burn plants...did U toss the little lady out or were you able to save her?


----------



## le1337need (Jan 28, 2007)

The plant in the lower right hand is C1. I'm going to see if it comes back, if I don't see an improvement in a few days I'll just throw it away.


----------



## le1337need (Jan 30, 2007)

Plants are now 10 days old. I've decided C1 is dead and not worth trying to bring back.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 30, 2007)

cool, im trying to get ideas..what r u using for co2 and for temp?


----------



## le1337need (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not using anything atm for co2, but planned on playing around with sparkling water and baking soda/vinegar. There are holes on the side of this grow box with fan guards that has a fan blowing air in 24/7. haven't checked on temps at all (because i'm an idiot). i just put a thermometer in there, will check in a bit and report back


----------



## le1337need (Jan 30, 2007)

Temp: 80oF
Humidity: 5%


----------



## le1337need (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know why, and I don't think I really want to know why... But, "Modern Love" by David Bowie just sounds really kick ass when I'm high.

I especially love the line "Church on time terrifies me...."


----------



## le1337need (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are individual pic of each plant, each 11 days old.


----------



## willyjack420 (Feb 1, 2007)

rofl i never saw your journal before i posted mine...its funny i used the same A1/B1 crap.

Anyways sexxxxy looking cuties..

btw i think humidity for seedlings should be at least 55-70% ^^


----------



## le1337need (Feb 1, 2007)

Plants 12 days old

A1 Misty


B1 Misty


D1 Misty


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 2, 2007)

Those plants look pretty good to me man. Keep up the good work. Happy growing.

Willyjack420, are you sure about the humidity being around 55-70%. Get back to me on that. Thanks. Happy growing.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you ablazed blunt 

Took my babies from the grow box to the closet with 400w hps, I also added in the cfls. 







So far D1 seems to be doing the best. I think A1 got a little burnt on the edges from the damn cfl.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking good teacher. Start researching now to decide if and when you want to prune, bend, top or other wise disfigure your plants to keep them around the same height. I was traumatized the first time I cut one of those little babies after making it stand up as tall as I could for a few weeks. Then to just chop its head off... well you can only imagine. lol


----------



## le1337need (Feb 3, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Looking good teacher. Start researching now to decide if and when you want to prune, bend, top or other wise disfigure your plants to keep them around the same height. I was traumatized the first time I cut one of those little babies after making it stand up as tall as I could for a few weeks. Then to just chop its head off... well you can only imagine. lol


Thank you VictorVIcious. I don't want to mutilate these plants too much as I intend to find a mother out of these plants that I can get clones from.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 4, 2007)

D1 is showing some very good under sprouts (don't know what their called). A1 has very small onces too, but couldn't get a picture of them. B1 has even smaller ones.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, I also added more dirt to the top of A1 and D1 to help stabilize the plants and build a good stem.

Before


After


----------



## le1337need (Feb 7, 2007)

Plants are 18 days old and for the most part looking good. B1 looks like it may be nitrogen deficient, can anyone confirm? I haven't added any nutes to water yet. Thinking of adding nutes to next water at either 1/5 or 1/4 strength. Tell me what you think.

A1


B1


D1


----------



## FallenHero (Feb 7, 2007)

before i would consider them nitro def. i would transplant them first.

A1 looks like 1 leaf has a light burn, or somethin of the sort


----------



## le1337need (Feb 7, 2007)

russ0r said:


> before i would consider them nitro def. i would transplant them first.
> 
> A1 looks like 1 leaf has a light burn, or somethin of the sort


Yeah, A1 got burnt by the cfls a little early in life. I'll try to transplant today.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 7, 2007)

Good luck with the grow............


----------



## le1337need (Feb 7, 2007)

Completed transplant of all 3 plants. Here is a pic of current setup.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 10, 2007)

All plants are 21 days old. D1 is just looking really great. B1 seems to be the runt of the group, don't know why. A1 seems to be doing ok, I'm sure it may be doing better had it not been burnt. I'm now using Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food (24-8-16) at 1/4 strength. This morning was the first time I had gave them nutes. Something I forgot/over looked when I transplanted them is that I didn't add any perlite to the potting soil. I guess that means that I will have to wait longer in between waterings. 

A1


B1


D1


D1 under growth/new sprouts


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 11, 2007)

D1 and A1 are looking really good and B1 will pick up sooner or later so don't worry about it.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 13, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> wow..I stand corrected..cFL's CAN burn plants...did U toss the little lady out or were you able to save her?


That is because he is using WARM light CFL's NOT Cool Light CFL's Cool light is way better for veg

he is doing a Good job tho.. RIght on mate!


----------



## le1337need (Feb 13, 2007)

Plants are now 24 days old. Haven't fed them since Sunday, this potting soil sure does keep in the moisture, which I don't like too much.

A1


A1 side shot


B1


D1


D1 side shot


----------



## le1337need (Feb 14, 2007)

I got tired of the new soil so I just transplanted the plants to bigger pots. These are approx 4 gallons. I changed back to soilless grow mix by jiffy-mix. I left the runt out because I don't think it will need it for a while. Changing to bigger pots made me adjust my settup. Here are pics of what it looks like currently.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking plants. I think there is a little nute burn on the two big ones. Happy growing.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 15, 2007)

Title says it all. I'm just throwing around the idea of going hydro. I plan on using Ebb and Flow (flood and drain). I have a pretty good understanding of how it works. 

Would like it to look similar to  when completed.

My mothers (assuming I get a fem) would still stay in soil, I would just put the clones in hydro. 

The problem is that there isn't a hydro store where I live , which means I don't have local access to: hydro nutes, hydro growing medium and the correct reservoir and trough. 

The main difference that I see from soil nutes to hydro nutes is that the soil nutes seem to be stronger than the hydro nutes. The only nutes that I have available to me are MG and cheap crap (i guess they may be one and the same). Would I be able to use soil nutes in replace of hydro nutes if I dilute it? 

Also, I've read that rubbermaid containers aren't that great for hyrdo. Again, I don't live near a hydro store, so where would I pickup an acceptable reservoir and trough at? I live close to nationwide stores like Lowes, Menards, Earlmay and Wal*Mart

For a grow medium I was thinking about using perlite, as it is 
readily available. I think Earlmay might have some clay pellets. Which would be better and how many times, and how long each time, would I have to water my plants with those grow mediums?

Thank you for any input


----------



## le1337need (Feb 16, 2007)

I now have a new plan. I'm going to save the money I get off my first 50 grows and buy an Asimo. By that time I would think they should be developed for residential use. It would be perfect for a grow op. It wouldn't smoke the harvest, wouldn't make any mistakes, doesn't sleep, wont tell it's friends, it would just be perfect. Here is another vid on Asimo. Though it would suck if it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-htzy0xZpo&mode=related&search=did this in the grow op.


----------



## Bennythejet (Feb 20, 2007)

I predict that ur gonna have some nice buddage. make sure to post ur harvest also. that would be great, get a nice close up on a fantastic bud,


----------



## whitey111 (Feb 20, 2007)

asimo...... fucking halarious.......good shit


----------



## le1337need (Feb 21, 2007)

Bennythejet said:


> I predict that ur gonna have some nice buddage. make sure to post ur harvest also. that would be great, get a nice close up on a fantastic bud,


i hope that would be the case benny 

I plan on topping a1 and d1 later today, if not tomorrow. check back for before and after pics!!


----------



## le1337need (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are pics of A1 and D1 before being topped.

A1


D1


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice mate! keep up the good work


----------



## le1337need (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I topped them. Here are the pics. Thanks for the compliment TillthedayiDIE420!

A1 Misty Topped


D1 Misty Topped


D1 Misty Topped, close up at topped area


I thought about saving the tops for cloning purposes, but I'm just not setup for clones, and I can't wait any longer to top.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice, you wont regret topping them mate


----------



## le1337need (Feb 22, 2007)

My old pipe broke the other day. Here is a pic of the new one.

old


new


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dude, your old pipe is idetical to mine, its been around forever.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 25, 2007)

Plants are now 36 days old and are starting to look nice and bushy.



A1 Misty


B1 Misty


D1 Misty


----------



## FallenHero (Feb 25, 2007)

keep up the good work, you going to flower here soon? they look ready


----------



## le1337need (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to let them grow another week or two and get clones from them, and then flower the clones.


----------



## btt (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey LE1337, your plants are the exact same age as mine are! 36 days LMAO What a quinky dink. Except mine are 10 days into flowering already!


----------



## FallenHero (Feb 25, 2007)

for a cfl grow you definitly don't want to get to tall, that's alot of time wasted, rooting a clone and flowering it for the sex will take 3 weeks or more.. maybe 2 if your lucky..


----------



## le1337need (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm only using those cfls right now for supplemental lighting, there's a 400w hps above them. once i get the clones the cfls will be used to get the clones used to the lights (and for flowering the clones to determine sex) then moved uner the hps. the cfls will then be used on the mothers to maintain size and help slow growth while the clones are under the hps.


----------



## le1337need (Mar 1, 2007)

Plants are now 40 days old. Here are the most current pics. Also, I've decided tomorrow i'm going to get clones from them, I've included pictures of where i intend to cut and obtain clones at.


A1 Misty


Where I will obtain clones from A1


D1 Misty


Where I will obtain clones from D1


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice man! close to flowering  keep it up


----------



## le1337need (Mar 2, 2007)

Today is the day that I take clones. I've watered my peet moss pucks with 6.4ish water. I've got the cloning box ready. All I'm waiting for now is to let my peet moss warm up a little bit. 

Ladies waiting


Warming the peet moss


Cloning box


----------



## le1337need (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a picture of the mothers (hopefully =)) and the clones in the clone box.

Mothers


Clones


----------



## le1337need (Mar 4, 2007)

The mothers and the clones seem to be doing really good. I'm misting the clones 2-3 times daily with 6.4 water with superthrive. Humidity stays between 55-75%, and temp stays in the 80s.

Mothers


Clones


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

those plants look yummy.


----------



## le1337need (Mar 5, 2007)

Jimmy Johnston said:


> those plants look yummy.


yes, they sure do Jimmy!! 

Mothers are 44 days old and looking real nice. clones are 3 days old and are looking good. I actually think A2's and A3's leaves are opening up a little... has to be a good sign.

A1


D1


Clones


A2 and A3


D2 and D3


----------



## le1337need (Mar 7, 2007)

Have lots of pictures today. Was at the local hardware store and saw an interesting product called Gel2Root by Planters' Pride. Seems like you just put the clone in the gel and let nature do the rest... you don't even have to water. Has anyone used this? Also have pics of the clones, 5 days old and looking good. Anyone see if I'm doing anything wrong? Plants are still nice and green, holding their leaves up still, has to be good signs all around, right?

Gel2Root




A2, A3, D2 and D3 Misty clones


A2 and A3


D2 and D3


----------



## buttledge89 (Mar 7, 2007)

i used some of that rooting gel and waited about a week and the clone didn't sprout any roots. i might not of got a good cutting i am going to try again in a couple of day. my plants are about 5 days older than yours. i have an assortment of kind seeds that i have collected and started 4 random seeds. 2 of them look to be sativa dominant strain and the other two seem to be an indica dominant strain. anyways the sativas got to tall so i topped one of them. i later then decided that i wanted to bend them and did so i looks pretty good.


----------



## le1337need (Mar 8, 2007)

Mothers are 47 days old and doing just really great. I call these next two pictures "Topping Gone Wild".

A1 Misty


D1 Misty


----------



## GoyMeyoto (Mar 8, 2007)

I just read your whole journal.. I wanna grow weed like you do man.. Oneday, oneday I will! I love how to make everything so detailed, plus all the work you put into it, adjusting the lights, checking the temp, ph, an humidity. I love it, best of luck to you, an happy herb is good herb. Enjoy, an may you get a bountiful harvest!


----------



## le1337need (Mar 11, 2007)

GoyMeyoto said:


> I just read your whole journal.. I wanna grow weed like you do man.. Oneday, oneday I will! I love how to make everything so detailed, plus all the work you put into it, adjusting the lights, checking the temp, ph, an humidity. I love it, best of luck to you, an happy herb is good herb. Enjoy, an may you get a bountiful harvest!



Thank you GoyMeyoto. I try to control what I can and not worry about what I can not control to produce the best Marijuana that I can.


----------



## le1337need (Mar 11, 2007)

Since the servers have been down I haven't had an opportunity to update the journal. I moved my clones into dirt on 03/09/07. They seem to still be in shock. I've taken a total of 17 additional clones from A1 and D1. They needed the pruning back. The mothers are looking great as usual being 50 days old 

Left side of clone box


Right side of clone box


Additional 17 clones


A1 Misty


D1 Misty


----------



## le1337need (Mar 13, 2007)

Got notice that my apt may have a routine inspection in the next 48 hours, I may have to destroy everything shortly... this sucks.


----------



## btt (Mar 13, 2007)

Hide it as best you can my friend. May the force be with you.


----------



## le1337need (Mar 15, 2007)

Here are some quotes from the first invasion.


> Quote 1
> Quote 2
> Quote 3
> Quote 4


http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/star_wars_sounds/wavs/chewy.wav


----------



## le1337need (Mar 17, 2007)

I killed the mothers to hide the plants, but I figure I'm ok because I still have clones from them that are still alive. Much easier to hide a clone than a big mother. Also included are pics of my grow box. Has 4, 45w cfls, a fan blowing air in from the right and a fan sucking air out on the left, and has wheels for ease of moving. This box has cost over $200 so far, much more than I thought it would.

A1 Misty before


D1 Misty before


A1 Misty after


D1 Misty after


Poor little runt B1 Misty after


Grow box top and front


Grow box back


Left side of grow box


----------



## le1337need (Apr 19, 2007)

Started flowering today with the 5 clones that I have left. I predict 2, if not 3 wont make it. Starting out with the first two days in a complete black out and then moving to a 12/12 light cycle.


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 20, 2007)

why did you kill the mother?


----------



## le1337need (Apr 20, 2007)

> I killed the mothers to hide the plants...


..........


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 21, 2007)

Real sorry to hear about the problem you had and impressed with what you have done. Carry on teach. VV


----------



## le1337need (Apr 22, 2007)

Started 12/12 light cycle today. Should know the sex of my plants in about a week or two.


----------



## le1337need (May 3, 2007)

I have 3 plants left. 1 looks male and 2 might be female. Pics for the 3rd plant didn't come out good, and I'm too stoned to get better pics so your left with plant 1 and plant 2 pics. Enjoy, because they wont get to flower fully.... Something came up with work that will take me away from my home for a few weeks.


Plant1




Plant2


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 3, 2007)

Well, teacher, good to see you upfront again. VV


----------



## le1337need (May 3, 2007)

thanks vv.

my plans are this:

flower until i leave and kill the plants. i'll try to salvage some balls from my male, in case all of my next grow is fem. i want seed so i can keep growing, and i think if i sacrafice one plant, or pray for a hermi (on second thought i don't want a hermi), then i'll have a lot of seed.


----------



## mattso101 (May 3, 2007)

How many daays are you going for? I only water my plants once a week


----------



## le1337need (May 3, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> How many daays are you going for? I only water my plants once a week


I wont answer the first part yet... for for the 2nd part, i water when the plants need it. if the soil get dry in 3 days i water, if it takes a week for the soil to dry then i water in a week.


----------



## newyork62293 (Dec 3, 2007)

yooo um after germanating u put the vine up in the soil or down


----------



## premier (Dec 10, 2007)

newyork62293 said:


> yooo um after germanating u put the vine up in the soil or down


down.... ( little white thing poking out of the seed ) goes down....


----------



## Pl4nK (Feb 10, 2008)

how do you know when u dont need to water the plant, Ty


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 11, 2008)

YOu get a 'feel' for it. Pick up your pot after you just watered, and then again a few days later. 'Feel' the difference? I just got a moisture meter at Wallyworld yesterday for less than $5.00. VV


----------



## omri (Apr 13, 2008)

miracle grow is no good for what we do


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 13, 2008)

omri said:


> miracle grow is no good for what we do


Thats interesting, you probably will want to let Garden Gnowm know this, he is so dumb, he didn't know you couldn't use it and then he went and grew three plants in it, never added fertilizer. Stupid fook only got 8 oz of dried bud off those three plants. If he'd of had your information he would have known better eh. 
And then, to make things worse, he wrote a book about it ( he was so embarresed he used a false name (SeeMoreBuds). May want to check out the book before you make statements like that. VV

PS. Look at the dates for this journal.


----------



## omri (Apr 2, 2011)

8 oz of three plants sounds pretty weak to me. but what works for one might not work for another. my apologys to the community. peace


----------

